# default drivers



## Soledad Medina

To connect the hub automatically to your computer and install the operating system’s default drivers, follow the steps listed below:

Para conectar el hub a su computadora de forma automática e instalar los ??????, siga los pasos detallados a continuación:

Creo que "default drivers" son elementos predeterminados o preconfigurados. Sin embargo, no estoy segura y por eso acudo a ustedes.
Gracias de antemano.
SM


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me faltó añadir "del sistema operativo" en la frase.  Mil perdones.
SM


----------



## Magus

Me parece que les llaman controladores (no estoy muy segura)

Espero ayudar, saludos


----------



## ForeverLearning

En México instalamos "los drivers" o "los controladores".


----------



## cachaco

"Controladores preinstalados" ?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias por informarme que "drivers" son controladores.  Muy valiosa la ayuda de ustedes.
Ahora bien, si drivers son controladores, entonces cómo puedo traducir "default drivers" .... ¿cómo controladores predeterminados, preconfigurados, automáticos?

Perdonen tanto fastidio.  
SM


----------



## Magus

Yo diría controladores predeterminados.


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hola Soledad,

Estoy de acuerdo con Magus.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## Soledad Medina

Inmensamente agradecida a todos por esta valiosa ayuda.
SM


----------



## chiacchio

Yo les llamaría "Controladores por Defecto"...


----------



## Mafelo505

De acuerdo con chiacchio
..controladores por defecto...


----------



## chiacchio

Mafelo505 said:


> De acuerdo con chiacchio
> ..controladores por defecto...


 
Thanks Mafelo505...

Estoy experimentando que el foro de WordReference es genial y tiene personas geniales...

That's really great !!!


----------

